# Grizzly air filtration



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the Grizzly G0572 hanging air filter unit?

It looks like the Jet 1000b model with the same cfm specs. I saw somewhere that somebody thought they were made by the same manufacturer.

Any thoughts in comparison to the Jet? The Grizz is less $.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Go back and check the replies at the Creek...


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*air filter unit*

I am checking on both.
I didn't know if some members only visit one site and not all.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

No worries. Yeah I was suggesting so you would make sure you see my comments... Which you did...


----------

